# 4 month old female cockatiel, swollen/lump?



## leilyb1993 (Nov 29, 2011)

Hi, I have 2 cokatiels which I brought a over a week ago, male (Cozmo) and female (Wanda) Both 4 months old. 

Basically my female cockatiel Wanda has got a swollen/lumpy area just above her bottom... I'm not sure if this is normal because I have only ever owned male cockatiels so would like others opinions.

I checked every inch of the birds the day I brought them and they both looked perfect! (They both had vet checks before I had brought them.) But the next few days I noticed that Wanda's poop was sticking to her bottom, I then saw that she had a small swelling there, I checked her over everyday and have realised it is getting slightly bigger and has lost feathers around it.

The swollen area feels like its holding very small lumps, kinda like grit.

I am really worried about her and will be taking them both to the vet asap, but would like to know peoples thoughts on what it may be. 










(Sorry about the graphic picture!) >.<


Thanks from me and the tiels! :tiel5: :tiel5:


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i have very little idea on what that could be, but i would most definately get her to the vet ASAP.


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 28, 2011)

That really sounds concerning, sorry i cant help i cant see the picture! ): 
Definitely head to the vet by the sounds of it.
Good luck!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I cant see the pic either  its the IMG code on photobucket you need to click on 

Hopefully the vet can help you


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

right click the image, select open image in new tab. you can view it then


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Ah didnt know how to do that but i put it up


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

I would see a vet that doesn't look normal too me and might be something easily fixed .


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Just a couple thoughts come to mind when looking at your pix. At first glance it looks like very heavy/thick fat deposits under the skin. The other thought is possibly a hernia....but can really be sure because would need to see from several angle.

It is best to have a vet look at the area.


----------



## leilyb1993 (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks everyone, will go get her checked Friday or Monday.
Really nervous!  Hope all goes well!!


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I really wouldn't wait that long. They can go downhill very fast. If it were my bird, I'd have her in today.


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Aw! I agree! Take her to the vet!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I hope you keep us updated and get her checked as soon as possible and i really hope she is ok


----------



## leilyb1993 (Nov 29, 2011)

I mean Friday as in THIS Friday... The 2nd of December!
If I can't get an appointment, Monday will be my only option.
But thanks for your input :blink:


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I know you meant this Friday. Honestly, if she were my bird, I would have had her in the same day that I noticed the swelling. That's a very large swelling and it looks like it could be quite painful.


----------



## leilyb1993 (Nov 29, 2011)

She is acting like normal, eating, sleeping and pooping fine! she is not in any pain at all.
If I were able to take her in sooner I would have, you make me sound like a bad owner :thumbd:

Manage to make an appointment at the vet today, will let you all know how it goes!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Your not a bad owner as i know how hard it is too get appointments especially if its really in an emergency aswell


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

leilyb1993 said:


> She is acting like normal, eating, sleeping and pooping fine! she is not in any pain at all.
> If I were able to take her in sooner I would have, you make me sound like a bad owner :thumbd:
> 
> Manage to make an appointment at the vet today, will let you all know how it goes!


I'm not trying to make you look like anything. I'm telling you the recommendation for veterinary care in birds, because you came here for medical advice. Birds hide their symptoms. She likely would not show pain even if she was feeling it. If it's not possible to have her seen, then it's not. but you should know that birds can hide symptoms, and can go downhill very fast from the time that you notice something is wrong. I'm sorry if that sounds harsh, but it wouldn't be fair for me to tell you that it's fine to wait several days when it might not be. I hope you get good news from the vet today.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

Waiting even a few days is a large amount of time in birds. they go downhill FAST. one person on here had a bird perfectly fine and healthy and within a few days the bird passed away quite suddenly. they brought her to the vets and everything. it wasnt their fault, the bird unfortunately was very sick but did not show it til last minute. they act normal and everything to not stand out. the more they stand out as a sick bird, the more likely a predator will take them. thats been carried over from their wild ancestry. enigma is not making you sound like a bad owner, she is only concerned about the birds health. a bird may seem fine one day and be deathly ill the next. it has happened to me. bird seemed fine one day, the next was passing bloody droppings and was lethargic. so those few days can make a huge difference. some problems need to be fixed ASAP because if left for even a day, there can be permanent problems or it may not be able to be fixed.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Yes they go down hill extremely fast! Before you know it, they're gone and there's no way of stopping it. I lost my tiel Ava in a matter of 3 days. She just couldn't pull through...it is very sad, especially if the bird has a cagemate. Kirk is still not the same bird after these couple of months...


----------



## leilyb1993 (Nov 29, 2011)

So vets went well, I was told that it don't look like anything serious. Because of there diet change there poop has changed too and started to stick to Wandas feathers causing her to pluck them. The swelling may also be caused by a diet change but to be on the safe side I'm going to be taking them both to a specialist cockatiel vet as soon as I can! (Unfortunately they are MILES away :thumbd 

So yea... I'm just have to put them both back onto the diet they were on before I brought them and monitor there weight and see how that goes!

I'll let you know how they get on at the other vet!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

What you feeding her on


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

This is JUST my opinion.....

If a Vet told you that there was nothing wrong.. I would have walked right out there door and gone directly to another's office (provided of course there was one nearby). There is nothing normal about a Tiel having a bulge/swelling like that at all. 

I think I'm hearing a bit more information as this post goes on though. If there is poop stuck to her vent and she has pulled out feathers to try and clean herself.. I'm wondering if she is so constipated that she's bulging. You said you changed her diet. What were you feeding her and what did you switch her to? Also.. did you just stop the other diet and abruptly start a new one? An abrupt change in diet will always cause problems with their system. You should always do a gradual change in their diets so their bodies get used to them slowly.


----------



## leilyb1993 (Nov 29, 2011)

Yea I did worry about her saying it was nothing which is why I will be taking her to the specialist vet. She did say its most likely constipation because of the diet change. I brought the same food they were feeding them at the store and slowly started to mix in food that is sold at the pet store near my home as its too far to travel to the pet store where I brought the birds from. Was that the right thing to do??
I'm currently feeding them a Cockatiel and love-bird feed that contains millet seed, oats, a small amount of sun flour seeds, linseed also some other seeds that are hard to name. It also says it contains vegitable oil... Should I go back to there original seeds?
They also like to eat lettuce, cooked carrot and the odd cornflake.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Thats the one from wilkinsons right?


----------



## leilyb1993 (Nov 29, 2011)

I'm not too sure where from as my mom picked it up for me.. The lable says, 'Jaws,Claws & Beaks garden & Pet Stores Ltd.' If that helps?


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Nope lol just a shop 

Anyway i get mine from wilkinsons i get the cockatiel one and also the budgie one and mix them


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Is this bird definitely a female? If so, I would be very concerned about a reproductive problem, or a major upset of the GI tract. Droppings should not stick to the feathers, and when they do it is an indication of a problem. Diet change can be stressful, but that is quite a substantial swelling, and I doubt it is just related to the new food unless you were feeding them something very wrong. It sounds like their new diet should be fine, so I doubt it's that. Does she seem to be pooping with normal frequency and amount? If so, then I doubt she's constipated. It might help if you could provide us with a picture of her droppings.


----------



## leilyb1993 (Nov 29, 2011)

She is only 4 months old, I didn't think it could be a reproductive problem? She don't poop as often as her brother does and when she does I find it kinda dry, like dry enough that you could pick it up between your fingers without it even sticking.which is kinda strange I thought seams it sticks to her feathers .. 
Sorry I couldn't get a picture of the poop, they shear a cage and I cant be 100% on who's is who's. As soon as I can get a picture I'll post it up.

I do however have a picture of the swelling compared to a few days ago when I took the 1st one, I think the swelling has gone down a fair bit since I took the 1st picture.

I'll post them both again so you can compare them both.

VVV This one I took 3 DAYS AGO! VVV




^^^This one I took TODAY! ^^^

What do you think?


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

It's less likely than in an older bird, but it's always possible. However, since you're also noticing a difference in her droppings, it's more likely GI than reproductive. If her droppings feel dry, you can try offering her drops of water from a spoon, or off your finger. Be careful not to force anything, though, since you can aspirate her that way. You can also offer water with a little honey or pedialyte diluted in it, and this will help with her electrolyte balance. Just make sure that if you do that, you change the water often so that you don't get bacterial growth from the sugar.


----------



## leilyb1993 (Nov 29, 2011)

I'll try anything I can to help her. If I was to dilute honey into the water would I just put this in there cage as there normal water? Or should I use one of each?
Thanks for your help I really appreciate it!


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

leilyb1993 said:


> I'll try anything I can to help her. If I was to dilute honey into the water would I just put this in there cage as there normal water? Or should I use one of each?
> Thanks for your help I really appreciate it!


I think I would do one of each, in case they don't like the taste. You don't want it to backfire and end up with them drinking LESS water as a result.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

one of each, just in case she doesnt drink the one with the honey. it might taste funny so she may refuse to drink it.


----------



## leilyb1993 (Nov 29, 2011)

Turns out the lump is from a cyst under her feathers that will eventually go down... But she does also have severe constipation! I Just posted out a new thread about today that says EVERYTHING that happened at the vet.
Thanks for all the help everyone!!


----------

